# Looking for a TF breeder in WI



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

snick4zoo said:


> Hello. I was wondering if anyone knew of any TF breeders in my state? I am looking for two packages or nucs for next Spring.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Nikki from SE Wisconsin


Offhand I don't know of any TF breeders, however we do have some customers that have been TF for a few years that occasionally create some nucs. Most of them are hobbyist who don't want to expand beyond their current numbers. As we talk/see customers in the early spring we start to compile a list of these individuals in the area that we know do a good job with their bees and aren't just pushing out junk and problems. For "locally raised" nucs in this area it is typically mid-May into beginning of June when they are available if they are raising queens rather than importing queens from warmer regions.

Rich
Capital Bee Supply
Madison, WI


----------



## xphoney (Nov 7, 2014)

snick4zoo said:


> Hello. I was wondering if anyone knew of any TF breeders in my state? I am looking for two packages or nucs for next Spring.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Nikki from SE Wisconsin


You won't find TF packages in WI but there are some nucs. We are TF and will sell a few this spring and, hopefully, a lot more in 2017. We're still growing so I won't know how many we have to sell till spring.

Our genetics are still young as we have not been beekeeping long, but our hives and wax are clean. We use open mated Carni's in Southern WI and Russians in Central WI.

There is a guy in Northern WI that should be selling Russian/Carni cross TF nucs, but he is expanding as well. I try to keep track of TF keepers in the state so drop me a line in the spring and I may have more answers for you.

Rich- If you want to be a referral spot, I can give you what I come up with in the spring.

Andrew
Cross Plains Honey


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm new to this forum but our bees have been treatment free and foundationless since 2007. We're just hobbyists with a personal goal of raising/sharing/bartering local TF queens, and maybe Nucs at some point, so we would be interested in anyone also venturing in that direction. We've got Russian Queens in our hives right now and anticipate strong splits in the Spring.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Just for grins, what is the OP willing to pay for a TF queen?

Crazy Roland


----------



## clint_napton (Jan 2, 2016)

If you have a line on some TF nucs from Northern Wisconsin, I would be interested in two nucs this spring. Keep me in mind.


----------

